# Re Home A Retired Malt-For Yogi-Maybe?



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello everyone. Its Me Nickee**
*Well today on facebook i commented on a friends post. I Noticed she had another maltese and said there was more looking to be re-homed.*

*So Something in me clicked dont know why. I Started asking about it. The Lady shows her dogs and breeds. Some Are of 3-5 years old. Boy or girl. She will Neuter and Have all medical done.*
*She wants them to go to good homes. Well Iam A Good Malt Mommy.*
*So I Called Her.*
*Heres the Name. Cats Kennels-Cathie Taylor.*
*Shes on Face Book also.Located- ohio area and would help the little one get to me.*

*I 'am really thinking about this. All Advise would be greatly appreciated.*
*Nickee in Pa*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Nickie!

If I were you, I would PM Stacy (Bellarata) and/or Carina (CloudClan) - they are both active in showing and they would probably know who she is. Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't find a website for her and I would have to friend her to see her FB. I can't remember her first name but The Boyz (username) seemed to recommend her saying she knows her so you might want to PM her to find out. And when I googled her name Kathy Taylor Maltese I did see that some of her dogs were showing in the last year or two. I'm hoping Carina will know more.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think this is the link to her web-site...........Cat's Kennel


Nickee, would it be a boy or a girl?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*If you google the name Cat's Kennels It comes up-Her Computor is down and in the shop so she cant post on face book right now. Could You tell me the names of Who i should Contact. I Dont know theie Names on here? Thank you*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I think this is the link to her web-site...........Cat's Kennel
> 
> 
> Nickee, would it be a boy or a girl?


She has Both Ages 3- 5 years Old. She will neuter and Spay them next week so i could pick then and think now.
Maybe get a hotel Room And Make the trip Instead of pictures.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ok THe One in Middle is Dusty Stephine took Him 8 months ago-Other 2 are girls Rest are pictures of her same dog dusty. This Is The Lady that re-fered me to her. Isnt her a doll?*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just in the Cat's Kennels website and the last time it was updated was 12/20/12.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was able to see the pictures on her FB page without being one of her friends. It sounds like it could possibly be a good situation for you Nickee. If I were getting another maltese, I would definitely consider a retiree. I am not to keen to do the puppy thing over again. Lol.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I was just in the Cat's Kennels website and the last time it was updated was 12/20/12.


Her Computor crashed and wiped her things out. Thats Why Iam Waiting for new pictures, Its Still being re-paired or she will have to get a new one. My Mind Is All Over the place.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Her website offers a lot of info. It says her mentor was Barb Bergquist of Su-Le Maltese. I ran across her website when I was looking for a puppy before I got Dewey.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

The dogs are soooo cute!! I'm so excited for you! I hope you get a girl :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh wow, all these puppies made you get the fever! It is always better with two! good luck


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Its Cathy Taylor Some Great Pictures in her albums of her Malts. I Think i spelled her name wrong before. on facebook*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

I Spelled her name wrong Cathy Taylor. Opps*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *If you google the name Cat's Kennels It comes up-Her Computor is down and in the shop so she cant post on face book right now. Could You tell me the names of Who i should Contact. I Dont know theie Names on here? Thank you*


Nickee - the three people mentioned are Carina - her username is Cloud Clan, Stacy is Bellerata and I can remember the first name (maybe barbara0 of the person who said they know of her but her username is The Boyz. Just go into the search button on the black bar above and put in their username and you will see threads by them. If you click on their username their you will see a profile of them but also "contact info" where you can send them a PM. Hope this helps.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Which one is the dog with the red neckscarf? The first photo? Whoever that one is, I'm in love...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

LoveLucy said:


> Which one is the dog with the red neckscarf? The first photo? Whoever that one is, I'm in love...


 
*Thats Dusty He was Bought by Stephanie Smaltz from this breeder. I Went thru her albums on fb under Cathy Taylor -She has Had some beautys. The Re home Price is $xxx.00 Thats Spayed or Neutered. I was in Shock*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal for you Nickee, Yogi would love to have someone to play with, are they all potty trained?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nickee, I would really give this a LOT of thought. You should get a second dog only if YOU want to and NOT as company for Yogi. I'm going through it right now and it is VERY hard work to have two and I don't think I would have done it without my husband's help. Getting a retiree still means you have to potty train that dog to your home. I would also make sure that this is a reputable breeder-- I don't have any experience with this breeder. Not all show breeders are reputable. Make sure there is a "trial" period too in case it doesn't work out. These are little tips that can help a lot.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Sounds like a good deal for you Nickee, Yogi would love to have someone to play with, are they all potty trained?



That $xxx.00 Price spayed or neutered is so cheap. Is That About right. Her new Litter is $xxxx.00 to $xxxx.00 each


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Nickee, I would really give this a LOT of thought. You should get a second dog only if YOU want to and NOT as company for Yogi. I'm going through it right now and it is VERY hard work to have two and I don't think I would have done it without my husband's help. Getting a retiree still means you have to potty train that dog to your home. I would also make sure that this is a reputable breeder-- I don't have any experience with this breeder. Not all show breeders are reputable. Make sure there is a "trial" period too in case it doesn't work out. These are little tips that can help a lot.


*Thank You Dear, I Appreciate this advise. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Nickee, I would really give this a LOT of thought. You should get a second dog only if YOU want to and NOT as company for Yogi. I'm going through it right now and it is VERY hard work to have two and I don't think I would have done it without my husband's help. Getting a retiree still means you have to potty train that dog to your home. I would also make sure that this is a reputable breeder-- I don't have any experience with this breeder. Not all show breeders are reputable. Make sure there is a "trial" period too in case it doesn't work out. These are little tips that can help a lot.


Thank You I Appreciate this advise. Nickee*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Marisa They Are Older Dogs Retired and Potty trained i could never do a puppy *
*Still Love your advise Nickee* A Older Malt would be better for me all the way aroung. I Still Think of Yogi As A Puppy. A Naughty Puppy at times. But i Love him!!!!!!!*

*They are 2- 3- 5 year old ones.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> Nickee, I would really give this a LOT of thought. You should get a second dog only if YOU want to and NOT as company for Yogi. I'm going through it right now and it is VERY hard work to have two and I don't think I would have done it without my husband's help. Getting a retiree still means you have to potty train that dog to your home. I would also make sure that this is a reputable breeder-- I don't have any experience with this breeder. Not all show breeders are reputable. Make sure there is a "trial" period too in case it doesn't work out. These are little tips that can help a lot.


:thumbsup: Great points! 

Adult retirees come with issues just as rescues do. Adult dogs are not the empty slate a puppy is. We have had SM members over the years who have wonderful experiences with retirees and some who had a disastrous experience.

I would definitely speak to this breeder about adopting a retiree before going any further. Show breeders are very particular about where their retirees go, just as picky if not more, than where they place their puppies. 

And they don't sell their retirees as you stated. They are *placed* in the perfect retirement home for the cost of the spay/neuter, dental, etc.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope this works out for you, Nickee!! Keep us posted!! $300 is a very good price :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is a retired breeder (although she's young...because the breeder was in her 80's and selling all her dogs)..She's a sweetie, but just not very socialized. She can be so sweet and then other times she just snaps for no reason (not us...but other people)...So I'm working on that at the dog park...one reason I wanted to take her there. *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Marisa They Are Older Dogs Retired and Potty trained i could never do a puppy *
> *Still Love your advise Nickee* A Older Malt would be better for me all the way aroung. I Still Think of Yogi As A Puppy. A Naughty Puppy at times. But i Love him!!!!!!!*
> 
> *They are 2- 3- 5 year old ones.*


Nickee, after adopting Lady at four years old and getting Bailey as a puppy, I can honestly say that puppies are easier. Undoing established habits is much harder than starting out with a puppy you can train and shape to your lifestyle.

Housebreaking is almost always an issue with adopting an adult dog even if it is just for a period of time. They have to be re-housebroken to your home and lifestyle. 

Adults dogs, even from the best homes, come with baggage. Many need professional trainers to help you deal with their issues.

While I think adopting an adult retiree or rescue is a wonderful thing, it isn't for everyone. Make sure you are well informed about what it involves and make sure you want to adopt for the right reasons, not just because it is a "cheap" way to get a Maltese from a show breeder. 

I'd suggest searching for retiree stories here on SM to get an idea of what it really involves.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Nickee, after adopting Lady at four years old and getting Bailey as a puppy, I can honestly say that puppies are easier. Undoing established habits is much harder than starting out with a puppy you can train and shape to your lifestyle.
> 
> Housebreaking is almost always an issue with adopting an adult dog even if it is just for a period of time. They have to be re-housebroken to your home and lifestyle.
> 
> ...



I am all for adopting retirees and rescues no doubt! But yes, just make sure you know what you're signing up for. And I do think a trial period, like Marisa said, is a good idea. It's my understanding that most retirees are NOT housetrained, so be aware of that (but neither are puppies :innocent. Now, I'm in love with my guy, he is pretty easy and I think I got lucky, but he definitely has a few quirks. But as you know, once you fall in love those quirks don't bother you, they train us pretty quick so we work around them. :innocent: I hope it works out for you! I don't think anyone wants to talk you out of it, just make sure you go into it with eyes open!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Nickee, after adopting Lady at four years old and getting Bailey as a puppy, I can honestly say that puppies are easier. Undoing established habits is much harder than starting out with a puppy you can train and shape to your lifestyle.
> 
> Housebreaking is almost always an issue with adopting an adult dog even if it is just for a period of time. They have to be re-housebroken to your home and lifestyle.
> 
> ...


 

*THank You I Appreciate your Post But the Cheap Price has Nothing to do with My Reasons I Was Just Shocked I was And Iam Willing to pay any amount of money for the right Match For Yogi.*
*I Just Dont Know It Thats Price was A Red Flag? Thats What I Ment*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I hope this works out for you, Nickee!! Keep us posted!! $300 is a very good price :thumbsup:


*The $xxx.00 Price is Cheap But is it a red Flag?*
*I Was a bit taken back by it.*
*Id Pay $3000.00 If Its The Right Match for Yogi**
*I Just Want to do right For Yogi. Maybe one day I Wont be around and I Want him to have someone he can love and not be AloneThank You Nickee**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That price seems about right as most retirees are given to the new family for just the cost of the spay/neuter/dental. I got Tyler when he was 8 months old so a teenager, not a puppy with a clean slate but he certainly was well trained in many ways, in addition to wee wee pad and outside trained, and very socialized. It just depends on the breeder. I would definitely get as much info as you can on the breeder since most of us haven't heard of her. Can you visit first to meet the dogs before you commit?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Nickee, I would really give this a LOT of thought. You should get a second dog only if YOU want to and NOT as company for Yogi. I'm going through it right now and it is VERY hard work to have two and I don't think I would have done it without my husband's help. Getting a retiree still means you have to potty train that dog to your home. I would also make sure that this is a reputable breeder-- I don't have any experience with this breeder. Not all show breeders are reputable. Make sure there is a "trial" period too in case it doesn't work out. These are little tips that can help a lot.


Nickee, I think Marisa has given you excellent feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Great points!
> 
> Adult retirees come with issues just as rescues do. Adult dogs are not the empty slate a puppy is. We have had SM members over the years who have wonderful experiences with retirees and some who had a disastrous experience.
> 
> ...


 
Yes i Spent several hours talking with her today. Iam Going to Make the trip there and Get a hotel Room for a few day take yogi and get to know the place he or she is coming from , Also Would Give me The Chance to choose in person what i want a boy or a girl and what age. she has 2-3-5 year old Malts. I Would Have expected to pay a lot more than xxx.00 dollars for one, That thre me off a bit, Iwas Thinking why so cheap?

She did stress she wants them in great homes and is intrested in me. So Ill Presue this Quest and See where it takes me,
I Dont know why i thought that was a sale price. Now I See.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever happens...I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> That price seems about right as most retirees are given to the new family for just the cost of the spay/neuter/dental. I got Tyler when he was 8 months old so a teenager, not a puppy with a clean slate but he certainly was well trained in many ways, in addition to wee wee pad and outside trained, and very socialized. It just depends on the breeder. I would definitely get as much info as you can on the breeder since most of us haven't heard of her. Can you visit first to meet the dogs before you commit?


 
Yes I Get a Hotel Room Nearby visit a few days see the place they lived and also be able to choose the one i would want I think will tell all. Thank You for your Post. Nickee*
You Know All the issues with puppys and even when they start to get older are still issues. so i dont think there is a perfect dog. it has to be in the training and love they will get from a new owner. Iam Praying hard about this, Nickee*


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think the price is a red flag because this is a re-homing situation.. Ozzie is a retired breeder, but also was young when we adopted him because of a freak accident with the owner that forced his wife to get rid of all the dogs. Ozzie's number one issue was fear, which isn't too bad compared to other issues he could have had. 

I paid $500 to a Yorkie rescue organization for him (I wasn't nuts about paying so much for a rescue, but figured he was a young, healthy purebred and the money was going towards a good cause so didn't think much of it) so that is why I said it's a "good price" ... even though you don't really know what behavioral/health issues you're going to get, it's about the same price as a rescue dog, so I woudln't worry about it.

I have to respectfully disagree about rescues being more challenging than puppies... I think it depends ENTIRELY on the dog in question as well as the owner (let's face it: none of us are perfect trainers). I feel I've had amazing luck with my rescue malts, and the issues/problems they have are minor. Pottying is one of them, but a puppy is going to pee WAY more often and probably have more accidents (though mine have had their FAIR share of 'accidents'). 

I've only had one puppy in my life, and that was our yorkie when I was a freshman in high school. We didn't have to deal with his crying (another common puppy problem) b/c he slept downstairs, but the teething and pottying were issues... I suppose you can get all this with a rescue (and then some), but then again, puppies sometimes turn out to have weird quirks too (our yorkie had severe food aggression and once bit my mother's ankle when my nieces were infants -- strange protectiveness over them, plus he tried to attack Ozzie when I brought him over lol), you just dont' know what you're going to get :blink: but definitely more of a gamble on a rescue, I think that's a fair point.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I don't think the price is a red flag because this is a re-homing situation.. Ozzie is a retired breeder, but also was young when we adopted him because of a freak accident with the owner that forced his wife to get rid of all the dogs. Ozzie's number one issue was fear, which isn't too bad compared to other issues he could have had.
> 
> I paid $500 to a Yorkie rescue organization for him (I wasn't nuts about paying so much for a rescue, but figured he was a young, healthy purebred and the money was going towards a good cause so didn't think much of it) so that is why I said it's a "good price" ... even though you don't really know what behavioral/health issues you're going to get, it's about the same price as a rescue dog, so I woudln't worry about it.
> 
> ...


 
*Good Points. Not being a Puppy I Can Do Better with training Than I Did with Yogi. He Still is Off on that a bit. Mostly my Fault. I hope this is ment to be and i do well with this deal. Wish Me Luck Ill Need It. Thank You Nickee**


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You know me, right? I just have a very slightly off feeling about this. Nothing but intuition, nothing valid. I wish you would speak with Josy, who is a short drive from you. She is a kind loving person, and even if she doesn't have a puppy or a retiree for you, she will certainly give you good advise. Pm me if you want particulars.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I don't think the price is a red flag because this is a re-homing situation.. Ozzie is a retired breeder, but also was young when we adopted him because of a freak accident with the owner that forced his wife to get rid of all the dogs. Ozzie's number one issue was fear, which isn't too bad compared to other issues he could have had.
> 
> I paid $500 to a Yorkie rescue organization for him (I wasn't nuts about paying so much for a rescue, but figured he was a young, healthy purebred and the money was going towards a good cause so didn't think much of it) so that is why I said it's a "good price" ... even though you don't really know what behavioral/health issues you're going to get, it's about the same price as a rescue dog, so I woudln't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Oh, and I would like to point out that you can always blame any bad behavior on the fact that she's a rescue/rehome, not on the fact that you're a bad mom! You don't get a pass if you start with a puppy! I mean, not that I would ever do that, because I'm an awesome mom and I'm all about discipline and stuff like that :innocent:. Plus one for rescue! LOL!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I think going to visit will be good for you and Yogi. Then you'll have an idea if adding another one is right plus you'll get a chance to see the different personalities.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Nickee... go there to check on everything and see how YOU feel. Anything else you can work with. There is no perfection in life, you need to figure out if it will work for you and that's it. Good luck!! I'm sure you will know if it is supposed to be.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Another thing to add is, as Marisa said... two dogs are not easy! If it wasn't for my husband to be hands on I don't know how would I do and both of my babies are calm and sweet.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nickee - I don't have a lot to add as far as particulars or specific advice. I think you've had lots of good advice given covering most of the spectrum. What I do know is that patience always pays off and that's probably the hardest thing to maintain once you get idea of a fluff in your heart and in your head. Lol. I also can tell that Yogi is VERY loved and pampered by you and that all of your correspondence on this forum has been very gracious and kind. I sense a sweetness in your spirit and know that whatever fluff you get - whenever you get it - will be a very lucky dog! I think you are wise to spend a few days and make more than one visit to this lady and her fluffs. It will really help you be able to decide which, if any, of these retirees will work for you and Yogi. Just remember that whatever relationship you have with Yogi will forever be changed in some way once you add another dog. Not that it is a bad thing but it is just something to be aware of and okay with. Lastly, don't be afraid to walk away if you don't feel 110 percent. You are not obligated to adopt one of these fluffs. Do what is best for all concerned. God Bless! You are such a good person - I can feel your warmth for animals and other people whenever you post.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nickee -- you probably don't know this, but I used to be the #1 Lhasa Apso in the US and over the years I placed many, many, many retirees with great success. A lot of people prefer getting a more mature dog instead of a puppy. There are a lot of good reasons for this. Some include the fact that you know the adult size and look; you don't have to go through the puppy stage of chewing and grabbing everything in sight; you know the fluffs personality; they've already been vaccinated and spayed or neutered, etc.. etc.

Any fluff that you bring into your home with have to be house trained -- no matter if it is already house trained at the present home. They don't know what you expect, but once you let them know, it's usually pretty easy to train them.

Secret is a champion retiree and I got her at a much later age of 8. She immediately adjusted to being in my family and the girls accepted her immediately. I don't believe that they would have enjoyed a young puppy as they were older at the time. So, for me, Secret was a perfect addition.

Most retirees go for around $500 but really, the breeders just wants to pay for the cost of the spay/neuter, current vaccinations and dental. They aren't looking for any money to be made from placing a retiree. They simply want a great forever home where the fluff will have a great "pet" life. 

I have never heard of this breeder and I know most of the breeders that have been around for any length of time, but Carina (CloudClan) or Stacy (Bellaratamaltese) might. I would also check with Crystal (Zoe&Me) as she sometimes goes to shows in that area. You could also contact Cathy Bailey (ChaCa) either here or on FB and see if she knows her. I would imagine that Cathy Bailey would be your best bet for info as this is where she consistently shows. I will pm her on FB, if you want and see what she has to say.

All the fluffs are adorable, BTW.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nickee--I am no expert like Lynn, but you mentioned you want a dog for yogi incase he is left alone one day. I have two dogs and I know if something happens to me, very few people will take 2 dogs together, no matter what people tell you they will do. I've seen it, the person is gone and the dogs are fostered out. A man at work set up family to take 2 yorkies and his kids adopted them out after few months. They could not care for 2 dogs. Just saying. No garantee they would stay together. Personally I would enjoy yogi longer since he is so young. Set up a plan for him if he were alone. And definitely not add a dog until he is trained. takes couple yrs with some dogs. If you add one get all yogi accident scents out of the carpet best you can prior. we can't smell them, but the new dog can. 

A friend got a sweet retiree (3-5 yrs old) she returned her after short time after she found out most or all her teeth needed pulled and she only wanted to lay around or eat. She had no social exper with the real world, walks, playing, ect. I felt bad for her, but didn't work out like she planned. And wanted nothing to do with other dogs. You wont know much from your visit. My friend was looking for a buddy for her yorkie....and had not expected the dental issues. just sayin it depends on what you need. 

Drive careful.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

One more thing I wanted to add. I would want to talk privately with one of our breeders on sm about all of this if were me. I have many times. That's what great about making friends and contacts here. We can get first hand advise when we make these decisions.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways. 
I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways.
> I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


I totally agree Sandi!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee................... you are getting advise from all sides. Now its up to you to think, listen and read.................. then make your decision!!! At least you have a few weeks to think over this! Do a pros and cons lists! Hey I have three fluff butts one with serious medical problems, but I can handle it ( well sometimes) IT can be stressful.............but in the end its so worth it! I love them and they love me back..........except when it comes to bath time, med time, grooming time LOL!!! We are all here for you Nickee whatever your decision may be!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways.
> I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


 
*This Was A Beautiful Post for Me. I Really Love It. *
*You Have The Right Outlook And Stated it with Kindness. Nickee* This Is the Outlook i Want to Have!*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> One more thing I wanted to add. I would want to talk privately with one of our breeders on sm about all of this if were me. I have many times. That's what great about making friends and contacts here. We can get first hand advise when we make these decisions.


 
Kandis Thank you Points well Made. I Appreciate your Advise.
Things Sure do need well Put thoughts Into It.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways.
> I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


 
Sandi, I completely agree. You said it so well with graciousness and kindness as always.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I know Cathy personally from meeting her at shows. She is a very kind person and adores her dogs. $300 is about right for a spay/neuter and dental in our area. Going to meet her and her dogs is a good way to decide if this will work for you and your household.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

wildcard said:


> I know Cathy personally from meeting her at shows. She is a very kind person and adores her dogs. $300 is about right for a spay/neuter and dental in our area. Going to meet her and her dogs is a good way to decide if this will work for you and your household.


 
*Thank you. She was so kind to me on the phone. I even learned a few things from her. I Can tell she loves her Babies very much. I Hope to meet her. Nickee**


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for you! When are you going to visit?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways.
> I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


Great post Sandi! I definitely admire you as a person and your faith in Our Father in heaven!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

sherry said:


> I'm so excited for you! When are you going to visit?


 
*I Have not rec any more info from her or pictures of what she has. Maybe shes busy?*


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Have not rec any more info from her or pictures of what she has. Maybe shes busy?*


 
Would be safe to assume. You just started this thread a couple days ago....said her puter was down and in the shop. I've corresponded with Cathy a couple of times in the past....seems nice. She lives a little north and west of me.
I would suspect she might be busy with caring for the dogs and I believe she has other business interests (embroidering, I believe and dog products)...or at least, she used to  

She may also be waiting for you to give her details on your pending visit?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I am probably older than you and I have added 2 puppies in the last 3 yrs. I think sometimes we worry too much about everything. Somehow things have a way of working out whatever may come our way. I try to choose everyday not to live my life fear based, and not miss out on something wonderful because of over-planning. Saying all of that I am still cautious in many ways.
> I would say "pray about it" and move forward with your heart's desire. If you get a puppy there will be certain issues, if it is an adult retiree there will be others, but there will always be issues. As one ages we want to grab all of life we can for now---don't wait if you believe in your heart this is the one for you. I send prayers for wisdom & a heart that enjoys so much in life just for today.


I have said many times that Sandi is such an inspiration. I just recently told Sandi on FB that I think she is amazing for all that she does. 

Nickee and I spoke on the phone yesterday. At that time, and after she asked me to give her my honest opinion ... well, I did. And, Nickee also knows that whatever she decides to do ... I will support her.

As for age ... I think I am about the oldest one here now. LOL. And, I could bet I worry the most, too. It's my nature ... and, I am sure that has to do with past experiences ... and perhaps the wisdom I feel I have gained and learned from, with those same experiences and events that affected my life ... and the lives of those closest to me.

Especially after 9/11 ... I had to learn not to live in fear every day. And, Sandi is so right ... about missing out on wonderful experiences ... if we do live in fear and over plan too much.

However, I have become more careful in planning certain things or events for my future ... because it is not always about me ... but, how it might affect those closest to me ... and, especially the loved ones who are physically with me every day. That includes fur babies.

I believe all of our life circumstances are different ... some more so than others. Some of us live alone with our fur babies ... and, some of us are married or living with roommates or partners. Some of us have wonderful support systems to help us out when an emergency or a serious health issue arises. Others don't. Yes, we have our SM family here that is very supportive ... and many who will actually travel miles to help another member or fluff baby in distress. But, even then ... I feel we have to be ultimately accountable for how we plan ... I mean as well as we possibly can ... for future events in our life ... including a new fluff baby. 

I do believe in prayer ... I think it can be very powerful. However, I also believe God wants us to think more on our own sometimes ... otherwise, it could be an easy out, not to hold ourselves accountable, if things go wrong.

And, yes ... I, too, want to enjoy as much of life as I can, to the fullest. But, when it comes to welcoming a new fluff into my family ... I want to make sure I help them live their life to the fullest, too. 

So, if I came across as being the least bit negative when I agreed with Marisa's post to Nickee ... I didn't mean to be. As I shared with Nickee yesterday ... I agreed with Marisa because she is younger, but, a very smart young woman. (she has to be ... she is a physician!). She has shared her experience with Owen coming into the family ... that it is not all easy. And, here is Marisa who has trained Obi to do the most awesome tricks! So, I look at her feedback as being very wise. 

I just want to make it clear that I support Nickee in whichever way she decides to go with getting another fluff. Nickee is a wonderful, caring, and thoughtful woman. 

I love you, Nickee! Hugs and bunches of love to you and darling Yogi.:wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*My Sweet Marie. You Know I Love You And Snowball So Much Our Phones Calls Are always a joy in my life. I Also AGree with you and others that care about me,And Know Far More than I.*

*Let me Tell You. Today after Not Hearing back fro the breeder i was so over joyed about. A Post appeared on SM ABout. Josy Having a 1 year girl Not Spayed For $xxxx.00 Fee to Re Home. Well Thats ALot right now for Me. Thats Josymir Breeders. I Know shes fantastic.*

*So I Said Nickee I dont Think You should Think About this anymore.*
*Yes Talking to Myself.*

*I Looked into Yogis Little Face and Said Little Guy Its Just Me And You!!*
*TEAM YOGI******


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Nickee, you are so funny. I talk to myself too, glad I'm not the only one! I think you're heart is telling you something, and there is nothing wrong with Yogi being an only child. I'm sure he loves having you all to himself! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> * Let me Tell You. Today after Not Hearing back fro the breeder i was so over joyed about. A Post appeared on SM ABout. Josy Having a 1 year girl Not Spayed For $xxxx.00 Fee to Re Home. Well Thats ALot right now for Me. Thats Josymir Breeders. I Know shes fantastic.*


Nickee, again I think you are a bit confused about show breeders. A one year old female from a show breeder is not a "rehome". Most likely Josy held onto her to show and, for one reason of another, decided not to.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, I think when the time is right and its meant to be something will come up. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Nickee, again I think you are a bit confused about show breeders. A one year old female from a show breeder is not a "rehome". Most likely Josy held onto her to show and, for one reason of another, decided not to.


Sorry Marj I don't agree with you. She is asking as much for a 1 year old dog as for a puppy. And that one year old is not even spayed. Holding on to her is not an excuse to ask for such a steep price. And then you wonder why people go to back yard breeders and puppy mills. Not everybody is rich enough to afford that kind of price. Show breeders that ask an astronomical price for their puppies are part of the problem too when it comes to get rid of the back yard breeders and puppy mills.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Nickee, again I think you are a bit confused about show breeders. A one year old female from a show breeder is not a "rehome". Most likely Josy held onto her to show and, for one reason of another, decided not to.





MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Marj I don't agree with you. She is asking as much for a 1 year old dog as for a puppy. And that one year old is not even spayed. Holding on to her is not an excuse to ask for such a steep price. And then you wonder why people go to back yard breeders and puppy mills. Not everybody is rich enough to afford that kind of price. Show breeders that ask an astronomical price for their puppies are part of the problem too when it comes to get rid of the back yard breeders and puppy mills.


Janine, I made no comment on her price, only corrected Nickee that this girl was not a "rehome", but most likely a puppy held back for show.

I would never comment on the price any breeder charges for her Maltese, especially not on a public forum.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *My Sweet Marie. You Know I Love You And Snowball So Much Our Phones Calls Are always a joy in my life. I Also AGree with you and others that care about me,And Know Far More than I.*
> 
> *Let me Tell You. Today after Not Hearing back fro the breeder i was so over joyed about. A Post appeared on SM ABout. Josy Having a 1 year girl Not Spayed For $xxxx.00 Fee to Re Home. Well Thats ALot right now for Me. Thats Josymir Breeders. I Know shes fantastic.*
> 
> ...


Nickee, I hope you know we support you and Yogi*   I just wanted to share my recent experiences having been in your shoes . I know that the right dog will come along if it's meant to be. Otherwise, just love on Yogi and have lots of fun with him! enjoy him to the fullest  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry Marj I don't agree with you. She is asking as much for a 1 year old dog as for a puppy. And that one year old is not even spayed. Holding on to her is not an excuse to ask for such a steep price. And then you wonder why people go to back yard breeders and puppy mills. Not everybody is rich enough to afford that kind of price. Show breeders that ask an astronomical price for their puppies are part of the problem too when it comes to get rid of the back yard breeders and puppy mills.


So true. I am NOT saying this in regards to the breeder mentioned at all!!! I know she is a good one, but, by paying such high prices, you are, in fact, paying that $$ out to the show breeder so they can maintain their *hobby* because showing can run into money.....and you are also paying for a *name* (hate to say it, but same as with any product)...and believe me, some of these breeders should probably work in PR!!! as they are quite good at it. Paying the big bucks does not guarantee anything. 

There are small breeders who maybe show when they can....or at least make sure their breeding stock comes from good lineage/breeders....who also ARE knowledgeable about the breed and make sure their dogs have the best care possible....and do not get recognized and who's names are not *out there* & don't ask as much for their pups....but that does not make them bad, puppymill, unethical breeders. Like it or not, showing IS and can be quite political and some folks simply do not care to be in that kind of company. For such a sweet, loving breed, the show world in this breed can be cutthroat.

Having said that, most breeders would know by 6 mos. or so if one is a keeper. Could be, she has others she'd rather put her time/effort into that might be more to her liking. I have purchased Malts where that was the case.....being shown, but the breeder simply had another who they wanted to special & didn't have time to show both.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have said many times that Sandi is such an inspiration. I just recently told Sandi on FB that I think she is amazing for all that she does.
> 
> Nickee and I spoke on the phone yesterday. At that time, and after she asked me to give her my honest opinion ... well, I did. And, Nickee also knows that whatever she decides to do ... I will support her.
> 
> ...


Marie, you are such a caring and positive person- I don't think anyone would think of you as being negative. Everything you say is honest with good intentions. You are so sweet with your kind words! 

Nickee, I think you should plan a Maltese meet up in your area! That will help you meet and get your puppy-fix too . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Marie, you are such a caring and positive person- I don't think anyone would think of you as being negative. Everything you say is honest with good intentions. You are so sweet with your kind words!
> 
> Nickee, I think you should plan a Maltese meet up in your area! That will help you meet and get your puppy-fix too .
> 
> ...


 
Nickee, A puppy meet up party for all us PA,OH,NY and anyone else would be such as good idea! Heck Nickee I'll give you Maddie for a week. hehehe Just kidding! Maddie would drive you bonkers!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*If My Health gets better thats something i would love to do.*
*A Friend from FB,Just talked to me on sat, about how she would do those.*
*If I Was A little better health wise you bet I would do that.*
*Puppy Fever Is Over.*
*Iam Done-Stick a fork in me. (goggles)*
*Nickee**


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Marie, you are such a caring and positive person- I don't think anyone would think of you as being negative. Everything you say is honest with good intentions. You are so sweet with your kind words!
> 
> Nickee, I think you should plan a Maltese meet up in your area! That will help you meet and get your puppy-fix too .
> 
> ...


Ditto what Marisa said about Marie and also the meetup.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh I Would So Love to do that.*
*Maybe Many dont Know this I Have MS And Severe Fibromyalgia.*
*I Just Began Walking Again A Year ago. I Live In Constant Chronic Pain.*
*Not Much Of a healty life at all. But I Wont Dwell on that. I Make The Best From Day To day. And Yogi Has Helped me Alot.*

*I Just Have No Control Of When Ill Be Down for the Count And When Ill Have A Couple Weeks Of Remission. Every Day and Week Is A Struggle for me.*
*I Could List So Many other problems that Go with both Of These. But Iam Sure Many Know Them All Ready.*
*I So Enjoy the group and It Lets Me Learn So Much and Keeps My Mind Going In the right Direction.*

*So If I Was Well I Would So Gladly Love to have a Meet Up.*
*Love To You All.*
*Nickee Yogis Mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickee - I think you're amazing. You always come to SM with a new picture, an upbeat message and lots of support for others. You might have MS but I can see you're giving it a run for it's money.:chili: Just like someone else here who we know and love. :wub::wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Nickee....you are a very brave woman and I admire your attitude so much. I love all of your posts on here and you know how I think Your fluff is so handsome! My prayers are with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Nickee - I think you're amazing. You always come to SM with a new picture, an upbeat message and lots of support for others. You might have MS but I can see you're giving it a run for it's money.:chili: Just like someone else here who we know and love. :wub::wub:


You wrote my thoughts once again, Susan.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh wow, I haven't been on here long but you are always here for everyone with hugs and high fives. With your attitude, I will agree with Susan that you will show who is the boss. Keep your spirits up and know that you make a difference in people who you haven't even met!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

dcm said:


> So true. I am NOT saying this in regards to the breeder mentioned at all!!! I know she is a good one, but, by paying such high prices, you are, in fact, paying that $$ out to the show breeder so they can maintain their *hobby* because showing can run into money.....and you are also paying for a *name* (hate to say it, but same as with any product)...and believe me, some of these breeders should probably work in PR!!! as they are quite good at it. Paying the big bucks does not guarantee anything.
> 
> There are small breeders who maybe show when they can....or at least make sure their breeding stock comes from good lineage/breeders....who also ARE knowledgeable about the breed and make sure their dogs have the best care possible....and do not get recognized and who's names are not *out there* & don't ask as much for their pups....but that does not make them bad, puppymill, unethical breeders. Like it or not, showing IS and can be quite political and some folks simply do not care to be in that kind of company. For such a sweet, loving breed, the show world in this breed can be cutthroat.
> 
> Having said that, most breeders would know by 6 mos. or so if one is a keeper. Could be, she has others she'd rather put her time/effort into that might be more to her liking. I have purchased Malts where that was the case.....being shown, but the breeder simply had another who they wanted to special & didn't have time to show both.



I politely disagree with this post. While yes, showing is a 'hobby' it also serves a very important purpose, of proving your breeding stock is worthy of being bred and meets the breed standard. And yes, it is very expensive but personally, I would rather give $$$ to a breeder that makes it a priority to show their dogs than to a breeder who gives a lot of excuses why they are not showing their dogs but breeds to have puppies to sell. If showing is considered a 'hobby', what is breeding to sell puppies called? 

I personally believe that an older puppy/young adult should be priced accordingly and not the same price as a 12 week old puppy but that is just me. it's not unheard of to hold on to a potential show pup past six months because some puppies do not like to show and it is reasonable to hang onto them to see if they decide that maybe they do like it after all. Or sometimes they don't get big enough or get too big, definitely a variety of reasons why a breeder would place a 1 year old! 

Nickee, I am quite sure that if the right dog comes along, you'll know it's 'the one' that was meant to be!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have said many times that Sandi is such an inspiration. I just recently told Sandi on FB that I think she is amazing for all that she does.
> 
> Nickee and I spoke on the phone yesterday. At that time, and after she asked me to give her my honest opinion ... well, I did. And, Nickee also knows that whatever she decides to do ... I will support her.
> 
> ...





Yogi's Mom said:


> *My Sweet Marie. You Know I Love You And Snowball So Much Our Phones Calls Are always a joy in my life. I Also AGree with you and others that care about me,And Know Far More than I.*
> 
> *Let me Tell You. Today after Not Hearing back fro the breeder i was so over joyed about. A Post appeared on SM ABout. Josy Having a 1 year girl Not Spayed For $xxxx.00 Fee to Re Home. Well Thats ALot right now for Me. Thats Josymir Breeders. I Know shes fantastic.*
> 
> ...


Hey, I talk to myself all the time, Nickee! :HistericalSmiley: 

There is nothing wrong with it being just you and Yogi for now ... there is a whole lot of love there between both of you. :wub::wub:

Bunches and gobs of love to you and Yogi. :wub::wub::wub:



hoaloha said:


> Marie, you are such a caring and positive person- I don't think anyone would think of you as being negative. Everything you say is honest with good intentions. You are so sweet with your kind words!
> 
> Nickee, I think you should plan a Maltese meet up in your area! That will help you meet and get your puppy-fix too .
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, for your kind words, Marisa. Sometimes I think my honestly ... especially lately ... does not put me on the top of the popularity list, but, that is okay. I speak from the heart ... and, head ... and, never mean to intentionally hurt anyone. 

As for Nickee planning a meet-up ... that might be very stressful for her to do. I say that because, like Nickee ... I, too, have MS and fibromyalgia. Nickee and I talk on the phone ... and, we experience many of the same symptoms. 

Unfortunately, many people do not understand how stressful and debilitating these diseases can be to those of us who have them. Also, with both diseases (as I am sure you might understand better, Marisa, since you are a doctor) ... and, with MS, for sure ... there are different levels of diagnosis ... with some worse than others. 

Many of us with MS have a wonderful sense of humor ... you almost have to in order to move on. But, there can also be tears and frustration when one is not feeling up to par ... and, then there are prayers that the disease does not exacerbate even more. 

One day we can feel perfectly fine. However without warning, the next day, or within hours of the same day ... it can turn into the complete opposite ... with feeling so weak, fatigued, and sometimes finding it difficult being able to move or walk around. So, with that ... for some of us, it's very hard to plan ahead. One has to live in our shoes to understand. We look great ... but, can feel like ... well, you know what. 

I do understand that some people have fibromyalgia and MS and might have milder cases of it. They are blessed. Although I have difficulty with planning ... I still count my blessings. I have a sister who is thirteen years younger than me ... and, she is in a wheelchair with MS. I have always felt that she was in a position, especially after being diagnosed with MS ... that made her more vulnerable to not being able to pace herself ... so that her MS would not have exacerbated to the point that it has. And, she never learned to say ... "I'm sorry, I can't do that" ... or, just a simple ... "No." I think she was made to feel guilty if she spoke up to what she could truly should not have tried to handle at the time.

I didn't mean to make this sound so dramatic ... but, I, as a friend to Nickee, am just trying to help others, hopefully, understand ... why some of us can't hold these meet-ups, or, sometimes can't even meet up when we would love too. Again, there are different levels of MS and fibro ... and, many are blessed to be able to get around much better. 

Kerry is my darling friend who stayed with me here in Ashburn when Felix went to Arizona for a few days. Only she knows how bad it can be ... ask her if you doubt my words. 

I love you, Nickee ... and, hope you feel better as the day progresses. I know you are having one of those off days. Hugs to you and Yogi.:wub::wub:


----------

